# Harperbury Hospital



## Pete (Mar 14, 2006)

Harperbury was opened in 1928 using converted WWI airfield hangars and known as the Hangars Certified Institution. Male patients lived and worked there are assisted in the building of the main colony itself between which was completed in stages between 1931 - 1936. The 'Middlesex Colony' as it was known, was part of an ambitious plan which included the building Shenley Mental Hospital nearby (and on the same estate), although the colony was never fully completed. The name Harperbury Hospital was adopted in 1950.

The colony was designed by the Middlesex county architect, WT Curtis and anticipated becoming largely self sufficient with its own farm, gardens dept., laundry, boiler house, workshops for men and women, administrative blocks, staff housing, sports fields, a recreation hall and main stores. The villas were designed for varying grades of learining disability and some severe epileptics and were built around three loops roads which divided the site into male, female and children's departments (the last included a school block). 

With the development of NHS trusts, Harperbury joined Cell Barnes and Leavesden Hospitals under Horizon NHS Trust, combining all three learning disabilities in the area within one body and facilitating their closure - of which Harperbury was the last to go. The centre of the site is now occupied by a consortium of primary care trusts housed in the administrative block, hall, stores, laundry, workshops and other buildings. New bungalows for people with learning disabilities have been built to the north part adjoining Harper Lane. The male villas, childrens villas and school remain in derelict condition.







male villa






school






childrens villa


----------



## clansman (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Harperbury*

Hi,
Went there in March 06,football pitch area are all boarded up windows, someone is stealing the slates off the roof,the small factory units on the edge of the site are Demolised and a Board anouncing the developement of luxury housing erected.Also building over Hydropool has suffered from severe vandalism.
In one of the top villas opposite the Footpath,near the hole in the hedge i found something very strange as follows.......
in one of the side rooms there was a Hospital Issue Armchair,A pack of Clothes pege,a banana,a roll of rope atatche to a radiator,a cucumber,and a plastic christmass tree branch, o and a pair of black nickers........:evil:


----------

